# Dating Cleveland Welding Hiawatha



## eryauch (Dec 27, 2016)

I have had this bike several years and finally getting around to a little cleaning, greasing, and riding. I am looking for help on the year it was built. Here's what I know(very little
Serial number is G08770 - Cleveland Welding Co. stamp
It has the same headlight as a 1949 Western Flyer Super

A couple things that I haven't seen on others:
The Delta horn button is on the side of the tank, not the top
The springer fork arms curve straight down to front hub. They do not kick out to the side like a Western Flyer or Roadmaster bike.
Thank you for the help!


----------



## eryauch (Dec 27, 2016)

eryauch said:


> I have had this bike several years and finally getting around to a little cleaning, greasing, and riding. I am looking for help on the year it was built. Here's what I know(very little
> Serial number is G08770 - Cleveland Welding Co. stamp
> It has the same headlight as a 1949 Western Flyer Super
> 
> ...



Update: I saw the same Shockmaster (just learned the correct name) forks on a Hawthorne from another post. A poster said he thought 46-48? And the frame does have the big C with the little W inside.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jan 8, 2017)

Cw stamp was '49-'50, ACw was '51, and '52-6 had the year before the Cw. The straight springer legs were the earlier style. That pic looks like an ebay pic from that person with a seemingly endless supply of vintage bikes!


----------



## eryauch (Jan 11, 2017)

Adamtinkerer said:


> Cw stamp was '49-'50, ACw was '51, and '52-6 had the year before the Cw. The straight springer legs were the earlier style. That pic looks like an ebay pic from that person with a seemingly endless supply of vintage bikes!



Yes, it was an Ebay purchase and yes, he does seem to have access to a lot of bikes. Thanks for your input too. I have narrowed it down to '48-'49 unless I get additional info.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jan 11, 2017)

Yep, I recognized that Schwinn neon sign, where the heck does he get all these bikes?


----------



## rmhenaghan (Feb 12, 2017)

I have an CWC bike with the same tank and rack. The serial # starts with an "E". I was told it is a 1948. I'm in the process of restoring the bike and not sure if it's a Hiawatha, Road Master or a Western Flyer. The front fender is on backwards, the front fork looks like it was swapped for a early 40's style. Do you have a picture of the rear of the rack as my bike is missing a light or reflector.

thanks,


----------

